# Do I need to worry about suffocation?



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

This may be stupid, but while cuddling with Alaska today I totally freaked out that she'd suffocate. She was sleeping her her bag with her nose deep in a corner, and she could have moved perfectly fine on her own if she wanted, but I just got afraid that she'd fall asleep and move too close to the edge of the bag?
Is this just paranoia or should I try to be alert with her in her bag?

Also, I just ordered her wheel (finally) from Larry, and I'm pretty excited, but that's unrelated


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Liiittle bit paranoid, haha. If she has trouble breathing because of something like that, even while asleep, she'll react to the discomfort by changing position and waking up if necessary.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't think so... most living creatures (who have the strength to) can move themselves if they feel like they're going to suffocate.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine always buries his nose in a corner of his snuggie bag and splats out completely. I think its actually comfortable for them. They are burrowing critters and it probably makes them feel like they've burrowed into a nice safe and cozy place. It's simply comfiest nose buried into a corner


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for your order!  Soon as my building warms up i'll get started on your wheel and the other 13 for todays shipments, it's very cold here today 38 in the workshop brr. Will take about a week to get there,it's a long haul to Oregon!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

chelsea.kang said:


> Mine always buries his nose in a corner of his snuggie bag and splats out completely. I think its actually comfortable for them. They are burrowing critters and it probably makes them feel like they've burrowed into a nice safe and cozy place. It's simply comfiest nose buried into a corner


I'm glad Alaska isn't the only one! It was a bit scary looking in and seeing her completely squished into the corner, but she had all the room in the world to move herself so I left her alone. 



LarryT said:


> Thanks for your order!  Soon as my building warms up i'll get started on your wheel and the other 13 for todays shipments, it's very cold here today 38 in the workshop brr. Will take about a week to get there,it's a long haul to Oregon!


Oooh brr! Thanks in advance though, Larry! She and I are both excited for it


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I know what you mean! Pliny always rams his nose into the corner of his cat bed when he sleeps on it. No idea how he can breathe in there, but apparently he does.


----------

